# Wahoo boats



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone know anything about the brand? Good or bad? The boat in question is a 96' 24' cc.

Thanks


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

*Wahoo became Robalo*

Re: Wahoo boats

The brand Robalo purchased Wahoo and simply changed the name from Wahoo to Robalo. They were built outside of Tallahassee. I sold both brands and even sold some Wahoo/Robalos - which were boats that had been built and stickered with teal Wahoo decals, then removed and installed Black Rabolo decals! My brother purchased a 24 powered with twin 150s. The boat is fast fast and effecient. Just OK in rough water. He still owns it today. Also, the new Robalos are complete different. About 7 years ago the makers of Chaparral purchased Robalo and complete redesigned the hulls. 

I think the 24 Wahoo is a good boat. 

Matt


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Matt - the boat I am thinking about is a 24' powered with twin 150's. Is your brothers boat for sale by chance?


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: Cape Horn 24 is a better choice...


----------

